

Boycott Docker - avinassh
http://www.boycottdocker.org/

======
ris
I don't agree with all the points here (e.g. I find the argument for using
full system VMs over OS containers a hard one to swallow), but I think often
people don't think critically enough when they're being led down the Docker
road. (The Docker road's direction being plotted mostly towards putting Docker
Inc in a strong controlling position now that they're going at it full VC
throttle)

------
jburwell
There are good points to consider on this site. However, I can find
individual(s) taking credit for it. It's fine to be critical of something, but
that criticism loses credibility when the critics do not clearly identify
themselves. Without knowing the identity of the critics, it is impossible to
understand biases and interests -- preventing readers from relating it to
other information they receive on a topic.

------
fearenales
Do you know [http://hyper.sh/](http://hyper.sh/)? Maybe it's an alternative to
be considered.

